# LOL, ads get crazier every day



## Denise1952 (May 14, 2014)

this one I keep seeing here and there.  Something about Ellen Degenerous losing her job with Cover Girl.  First, who cares but this .gif pic is just so stupid..and omg, don't click on it whatever you do, just wanted to show the pic, not the whole dang ad.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2014)

Wasn't she just using some other cosmetics other than Cover Girl's?  I don't think that GIF of her sobbing like that is real, LOL!  Like you said, I like Ellen DeGeneres...but who cares? :dunno:


----------



## Kaya (May 14, 2014)

I think she is a very kind lady. But I hate that gif, lol.


----------



## kcvet (May 15, 2014)

must be the tennis shoes???


----------



## SifuPhil (May 15, 2014)

The close-up of her looks like the dark side of the moon, as opposed to her appearance on the Cover Girl cosmetics ads, but I don't know if that's necessarily false advertising - just that she looks a lot better with a few pounds of war paint.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 15, 2014)

with stars they take all the wrinkles out, so if we see them in person, they look like the rest of us, LOL!!

I tell ya, I would have rather grown up with no movies or TV  I thought life was going to be like all that neat stuff I saw, I'm just now starting to get the heck over it and accept reality.


----------



## That Guy (May 15, 2014)

She's lame and I can't stand her phony crap.


----------

